# Visit to East London



## samiragz (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi all,
I'm planning on traveling to South African precisely East London in December and would be there for about a month will be visiting a friend there, i would like to know the security status of East London as i've heard a lot about crime in South africa so i will like to know how safe East London is and what i need to do while there to keep safe thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

samiragz said:


> Hi all,
> I'm planning on traveling to South African precisely East London in December and would be there for about a month will be visiting a friend there, i would like to know the security status of East London as i've heard a lot about crime in South africa so i will like to know how safe East London is and what i need to do while there to keep safe thanks


Common sense!! Dont have valuables on display (gold watches, expensive jewellery etc). Keep your bag close to you and keep it done up and dont walk in any dark alleyways! East London isnt particularly pleasant IMO, but its not overtly dangerous as such, but stay vigilant

Jo xxx


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

jojo said:


> Common sense!! Dont have valuables on display (gold watches, expensive jewellery etc). Keep your bag close to you and keep it done up and dont walk in any dark alleyways! East London isnt particularly pleasant IMO, but its not overtly dangerous as such, but stay vigilant
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jojo, I think the poster is referring to East London in South Africa!

But your advice is good, one should always, in any city , be street wise, don't display expensive stuff like cameras , etc and never walk alone at night!


East London Eastern Cape South Africa - Travellers Information


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Johanna said:


> Hi Jojo, I think the poster is referring to East London in South Africa!
> 
> But your advice is good, one should always, in any city , be street wise, don't display expensive stuff like cameras , etc and never walk alone at night!
> 
> ...



Oh!! LOL, I had no idea there was an East London anywhere else!!!! I wondered why the post was in the SA forum!! :confused2:

Jo xxx


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

jojo said:


> Oh!! LOL, I had no idea there was an East London anywhere else!!!! I wondered why the post was in the SA forum!! :confused2:
> 
> Jo xxx


 Hope you had a look at the website... and sorry for my typo, I have corrected the "the" to "think"..... was too early for my brain to function!


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

:rofl:


jojo said:


> Oh!! LOL, I had no idea there was an East London anywhere else!!!! I wondered why the post was in the SA forum!! :confused2:
> 
> Jo xxx


:rofl:

and the award for reply of the week goes to jo :first:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stevan said:


> :rofl:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> and the award for reply of the week goes to jo :first:


Why thank you!!! LOL 

Jo xxx


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

:clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2:

Well done!!!


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

it made me smile.


----------



## samiragz (Oct 16, 2009)

thanks Johanna the link helped a lot and also Jojo thanks for the advice


----------

